# Fresh Asparagus



## klutzyspuds (Jan 2, 2017)

As I have been reading through a pile different posts this evening, I've noticed an awful lot of q-view with sides of asparagus.  This time of year, to me, is an odd time of year for this veggie.  Maybe it's because here in central Wisconsin, primarily the "central sands" of the state, asparagus grows wild here.  

Usually from late April/ early May the ditches are rampant with spears of tender green asparagus.  It comes with a price though.  The ditches are usually scoured by the hunters of this elusive vegetable.  They park their cars along the roadside, sometimes even on the road, and walk the ditches for hours to get a pile for dinner.

My question, I guess is, is this veggie that popular that people use it as a side as often as the more common veggies like corn, beans, or even peas.  To me it's something I enjoy fresh during the months of June and July. Not something I freeze or buy this time of the year.

Thoughts?

Mark


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jan 2, 2017)

We can get it at the grocery stores here year round. We also grow it and we usually can start picking it late June, ending in early August.


----------



## klutzyspuds (Jan 2, 2017)

dirtsailor2003 said:


> We can get it at the grocery stores here year round. We also grow it and we usually can start picking it late June, ending in early August.



Same here, but not something I even ever look for at the store.  Guess living in the heart of vegetable country leaves one spoiled.  Now I'm wanting to get me some to make with my next smoke.

Mark.


----------



## SmokinAl (Jan 3, 2017)

It's in the stores, & veggie stands here year round.

Although we like the thinner spears & they are not always available.

Al


----------



## daveomak (Jan 3, 2017)

klutzyspuds said:


> As I have been reading through a pile different posts this evening, I've noticed an awful lot of q-view with sides of asparagus. This time of year, to me, is an odd time of year for this veggie. Maybe it's because here in central Wisconsin, primarily the "central sands" of the state, asparagus grows wild here.
> 
> Usually from late April/ early May the ditches are rampant with spears of tender green asparagus. It comes with a price though. The ditches are usually scoured by the hunters of this elusive vegetable. They park their cars along the roadside, sometimes even on the road, and walk the ditches for hours to get a pile for dinner.
> 
> ...


May I suggest you try asparagus oiled up well, with salt and pepper added, and laid out on a sheet pan and broiled until they start to brown...  It's a whole different nutty flavor that is awesome...  

That's my preferred way to eat it....  that and pickled with garlic and chili's......


----------



## myownidaho (Mar 22, 2017)

We're already seeing asparagus here for less than $2 a pound. It's the Mexico crop but beggars can't be choosers. If there's one thing I sorely miss about the SF Bay Area, it's going to the market and having several different asparagus options fresh from the Delta. I've never had better.


----------

